# Dealing with IBS (18 years old)



## Karlyy (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, (I'm new to this forum so I'm not sure whether it's right to post this here or not. Forgive me if I did this wrong.) I've been suffering with IBS (predominantly constipation) for around 5 years or so and during the last two years, I have been dealing with IBS by going to the toilet in the morning (I think this is called a 'morning rush'?), but there are times when I 'can't go'. I want to know whether I can change my bowel movements to go in the evening rather than in the morning as I am at risk of waking up late (as I have done so previously). I feel bloated/gassy everyday and it is really uncomfortable.Also, my A level exams are coming up in May/June and I can't bring myself to tell my tutor or the exam administrator. I know I need to because this year is so important to me as the grades depend on whether I go to university or not. I don't know what to say as I'm worried that she will judge me etc. I know that's a really silly (and kind of childish) way of thinking but I can't not think of the consequences that might happen. Has anyone else been in my situation? If so, what did you do/say and how have you dealt with IBS? Thanks for reading and I appreciate any replies.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Karly,IBS is miserable and it often flares us worst when we least need it - ie: during A levels. I know its difficult but I would try getting up earlier in the morning before everyone else gets up, that way if you feel the need to dash you can run to the loo you can or if you're having problems you can give yourself plenty of time. One thing that can sometimes help you going is a cup of hot water with lemon or a cup of coffee. Give it 30 minutes and finish getting yourself ready and quite often it will give you a bowel movement. After half an hour sit down to a nice relaxing breakfast, always make time for this meal. Porridge is great, especially if you soak the oats overnight and add raisins, then in the morning just pop it in the microwave - delicious. For a few weeks try eating your breakfast without the TV on and don't drink ice cold water with your breakfast, have warm tea instead. Take 10 minutes after eating as well just to sit there, read the paper, a magazine, whatever - it really does help digestion. If you run around afterwards it disrupts your digestion. I know it sounds really stupid but avoiding any distractions whilst eating has really helped calm down my stomach. Focus on how the food tastes, chew it really well, take your time, don't talk to much and stop when you're about 80% full. You can always have a snack later if you need. You can sometimes train yourself to go at different times of the day. Just by sitting on the toilet for 10 minutes after a meal can make you feel the need to go. So after dinner go into the bathroom and just sit on the toilet, DON"T strain, just sit there. Do this for a few weeks and you may find yourself feeling the urge to go then. Also try including some fat in your meal because it can stimulate the gastrocolic reflex, which means you feel the need to go after eating. If there's any foods you know make you feel like you need to make you go to the toilet have them after dinner as well - for example chocolate and oranges can give me the urge to go.You absolutely should say to your teacher about it, even just to put your mind at rest. They may be able to make special arrangements such as extra time should you need to go out to the toilet during the exam (I was allowed this during my finals in university) Remember 1 in 5 people have IBS, its really common and chances are they've come across students with it before. They may need a letter from your doctor but most will accommodate you with this, especially if you explain to them that it is worrying you about having a flare up during your exams. All the best for your exams, I remember the stress of doing my A levels. Just make sure in all the madness to look after yourself. I know all your teachers have probably lectured you about it but getting enough sleep really does help and makes you less irritable - I such a grump for about 6 weeks during my A levels lol!


----------



## Karlyy (Mar 23, 2011)

em_t said:


> Hi Karly,IBS is miserable and it often flares us worst when we least need it - ie: during A levels. I know its difficult but I would try getting up earlier in the morning before everyone else gets up, that way if you feel the need to dash you can run to the loo you can or if you're having problems you can give yourself plenty of time. One thing that can sometimes help you going is a cup of hot water with lemon or a cup of coffee. Give it 30 minutes and finish getting yourself ready and quite often it will give you a bowel movement. After half an hour sit down to a nice relaxing breakfast, always make time for this meal. Porridge is great, especially if you soak the oats overnight and add raisins, then in the morning just pop it in the microwave - delicious. For a few weeks try eating your breakfast without the TV on and don't drink ice cold water with your breakfast, have warm tea instead. Take 10 minutes after eating as well just to sit there, read the paper, a magazine, whatever - it really does help digestion. If you run around afterwards it disrupts your digestion. I know it sounds really stupid but avoiding any distractions whilst eating has really helped calm down my stomach. Focus on how the food tastes, chew it really well, take your time, don't talk to much and stop when you're about 80% full. You can always have a snack later if you need. You can sometimes train yourself to go at different times of the day. Just by sitting on the toilet for 10 minutes after a meal can make you feel the need to go. So after dinner go into the bathroom and just sit on the toilet, DON"T strain, just sit there. Do this for a few weeks and you may find yourself feeling the urge to go then. Also try including some fat in your meal because it can stimulate the gastrocolic reflex, which means you feel the need to go after eating. If there's any foods you know make you feel like you need to make you go to the toilet have them after dinner as well - for example chocolate and oranges can give me the urge to go.You absolutely should say to your teacher about it, even just to put your mind at rest. They may be able to make special arrangements such as extra time should you need to go out to the toilet during the exam (I was allowed this during my finals in university) Remember 1 in 5 people have IBS, its really common and chances are they've come across students with it before. They may need a letter from your doctor but most will accommodate you with this, especially if you explain to them that it is worrying you about having a flare up during your exams. All the best for your exams, I remember the stress of doing my A levels. Just make sure in all the madness to look after yourself. I know all your teachers have probably lectured you about it but getting enough sleep really does help and makes you less irritable - I such a grump for about 6 weeks during my A levels lol!


Thanks em_t. I will try out your advice and see what happens. About the exam situation... even if I was allowed extra time, I don't think I would be able to go. Though, I would feel more comfortable if I was in a separate room alone as it would help me concentrate better. Also, I've been to the doctors and they said that it's nothing, so I don't think I'll be able to get a note from the doctors to say that I have IBS. :/ When you told your teachers, did they ask for a note? Sorry for all these questions.Have a good day/night (depending when you're reading this!)







Take care,Karly


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Karly,I was allowed extra time just in case I had to go to the loo - only needed it for one of my exams thankfully! I was lucky in that the university doctor was very obliging and was actually the one who suggested that I apply for extra time. It turned out that I was able to sit my finals in a room with other "sick people" - some of which just needed to go to the loo more often or diabetics who needed to eat during their exam. I would say if your regular doctor doesn't want to write you a note that you maybe change doctor or if you have a large GP practice that you see a different GP there. Some doctors are better than others. I've had loads of problems with my IBS and at one point my mum and dad paid for me to see a specialist privately and I can honestly say he was so dismissive and non-chalant about my symptoms compared with the gastroenterologist I see now on the NHS. Its all about seeing a doctor who understands what its like to live with IBS. Best of luck with the revision, etcEm xx


----------

